# drag radials wheel & tire ?



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

Can any one tell me what wheel and tire combo works well on an 05 GTO. I just had the Pedders drag suspention put on. The car sits a littel higher now so I can probable go a bit wider with the wheel and tire. I would like to stay with the 17" wheel so I don't loose gear ratio. But I do rebuild trans and diffs for a living so that wont be a problem. I would just like to keep from doing that. I can also trim the lip on the fender if I need to. I'm looking for a good street strip tire that will give me the traction I need. Also I am willing to buy from any one on the forum that may have a set of theys wheels and tires that thay want to get rid of. If you now what works and where to get this stuff from it would help me out alot. The car is not my daily driver so wether is also not a problem.
thanks
Matts60GTO :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

matts60gto said:


> Can any one tell me what wheel and tire combo works well on an 05 GTO. I just had the Pedders drag suspention put on. The car sits a littel higher now so I can probable go a bit wider with the wheel and tire. I would like to stay with the 17" wheel so I don't loose gear ratio. But I do rebuild trans and diffs for a living so that wont be a problem. I would just like to keep from doing that. I can also trim the lip on the fender if I need to. I'm looking for a good street strip tire that will give me the traction I need. Also I am willing to buy from any one on the forum that may have a set of theys wheels and tires that thay want to get rid of. If you now what works and where to get this stuff from it would help me out alot. The car is not my daily driver so wether is also not a problem.
> thanks
> Matts60GTO :cool


raising the back end isn't necessary (or desirable) to get a good tire on but you're at where you're at. because of squat and weight in the car you should have a set up that allows full wheel travel. wheel offset is the most important thing for the biggest tire in the back. stock 8 inch wide 17"s have 48mm offset. for a wider tire you're going to need a wider wheel. the best for 275-285 tires is to have about 58-60mm offset on a 9 to 9 1/2" wide wheel. they're hard to find. you can get your stock wheels widened an inch to an inch and half and that will let you keep the stock look, have the proper wheel width for the tire and that increases the stock offset. it's a bit expensive but it's cheaper getting two widened than buying 4 new ones. i had my rear 17"s widened to 9", mildly rolled my rear fenders, dropped the rear 3/4" and put 285s on with no rubbing. for maximum drag traction 15" wheels and the proper tire have a lot more sidewall and take the shock of launch better.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sure you're aware that the late model GTOs all have suspention problems from them being shipped to the US. So my car sits at its proper ride height now. I didn't really raise the back end the hole car just sits higher than it did do to suspention sag. So if i can find out what wheel and tire works the best for drag racing I would like to run that setup for racing. I'm not interested in the car going fast in the turns, i'm drag racing the car. I have the Pedders 90/10 drag struts on it now so its not going to like the turns so much now any way. I have been drag racing older cars ever since I could drive, but this car is a whole new animal for me. I'm still learning all the ins & outs with this car especially with the IRS. If I had the money I would like to convert it to a solid axle. So with all that said the stock 17" rim widened to 9"s will work well and fit with the fender trimed or rolled right? 
thanks
matts60gto


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the problem with our cars is that they are a 17" with 120mm bolt pattern and a 48mm offset. there aren't many that make wheels for them. if price is a consideration you could always get some Summit Stars 15" x 8" wide wheels in the back with 4.75" pattern and 5.50" backspacing. the pattern is close enough to 120mm that a lot of people use them


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks thats good to know. I can get a good set of slicks or drag radials with a tall side wall. That will take care of my traction problem. If you have any other tips that would be awesome. The car has tons of power and room to grow. Like I said I'm so useto the way the older cars work. This car is alot different. I do have to say the Pedders drag set up made a big difference. With a light burn out and traction control off it only spun through 1st gear and hooked up. It was nice!
thanks
matts60gto


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

make sure you get axles and stubs before you start hooking well.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats on my needs to buy list. cluch, drive shaft, axles & stubs are the next to be ordered. I am also geting a full SLP exhaust, cold air intake & under drive pullys. I'm not to sure if i want to go into the motor just yet but will see.
thanks
matts60gto


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

matts60gto said:


> Thats on my needs to buy list. cluch, drive shaft, axles & stubs are the next to be ordered. I am also geting a full SLP exhaust, cold air intake & under drive pullys. I'm not to sure if i want to go into the motor just yet but will see.
> thanks
> matts60gto


Add a short shifter. It will take .1 off yor time atleast. And its cheap compared to modding the engine.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

matts60gto said:


> Can any one tell me what wheel and tire combo works well on an 05 GTO. I just had the Pedders drag suspention put on. The car sits a littel higher now so I can probable go a bit wider with the wheel and tire. I would like to stay with the 17" wheel so I don't loose gear ratio. But I do rebuild trans and diffs for a living so that wont be a problem. I would just like to keep from doing that. I can also trim the lip on the fender if I need to. I'm looking for a good street strip tire that will give me the traction I need. Also I am willing to buy from any one on the forum that may have a set of theys wheels and tires that thay want to get rid of. If you now what works and where to get this stuff from it would help me out alot. The car is not my daily driver so wether is also not a problem.
> thanks
> Matts60GTO :cool


the 17" rims have nothing to do with gear ratio it's the OD of the tire. you can go with a 15" rim and have the same gear ratio or more if you would like.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I know its the over all OD but with a bigger wheel you can in some cases run into a larger tire OD and that will change the gear ratio. So the smaller the wheel I can get to fit the car the taller the side wall can be. That is what I'm looking for. The tire needs to flex around the wheel to get the car to hook up better. It will take some of the tire shock out of the equation.


----------



## acrespo1986 (Sep 12, 2009)

MT et street radials....did wonders on my track times....size is 275/40/17...fenders rolled


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you start getting up in power 17s with a manual transmission just don't get it. you are better off having that taller sidewall to take the shock for sure. manuals break too many things as it is and that "cushion" does help.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

matts60gto said:


> I know its the over all OD but with a bigger wheel you can in some cases run into a larger tire OD and that will change the gear ratio. So the smaller the wheel I can get to fit the car the taller the side wall can be. That is what I'm looking for. The tire needs to flex around the wheel to get the car to hook up better. It will take some of the tire shock out of the equation.


so why not 15"s?


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I will go with a 15" wheel does any one know if it will hit the calliper?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

matts60gto said:


> Can any one tell me what wheel and tire combo works well on an 05 GTO. I just had the Pedders drag suspention put on. The car sits a littel higher now so I can probable go a bit wider with the wheel and tire. I would like to stay with the 17" wheel so I don't loose gear ratio. But I do rebuild trans and diffs for a living so that wont be a problem. I would just like to keep from doing that. I can also trim the lip on the fender if I need to. I'm looking for a good street strip tire that will give me the traction I need. Also I am willing to buy from any one on the forum that may have a set of theys wheels and tires that thay want to get rid of. If you now what works and where to get this stuff from it would help me out alot. The car is not my daily driver so wether is also not a problem.
> thanks
> Matts60GTO :cool




I just had a set of AZA -Z08 wheels installed on my 05 GTO . Front wheels are 8.5 in wide by 18 and rears are 9.5 in wide by 18. Front tires are NITTO NT 555s 245-40-18 and rear are NITTO 555 drag radials 285-35-18. The performance shop that ordered and installed them for me had to trim the rear fender lips to allow for more clearence. Also installed Pedders rear suspension and bushings. The drag radials offer great traction on dry ground but they are terrible when the roads get wet. I don't drive my car when it rains or snows so the bad weather traction issue is not a problem for me. There are a lot of GTOs running around with AZA wheels and the Z01s are one of the most popular styles for AZA. I went with the Z08s because I wanted a very muscular look. Some web sites offer you the option of placing your cars information on their Home page , pick the size you are looking for and what they have that is available for your car will just pop up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

matts60gto said:


> I think I will go with a 15" wheel does any one know if it will hit the calliper?


it might in the front but it won't in the back


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

Good to know thanks. I know this is the wheel & tire thread but I thought I would let you all know what I'm getting set up for. I'm about to get the SLP 455HP bobcat kit. I am aloso getting skid plate, sub frame cunecters, alm. drive shaft, axles, & axle stubs from BMR. I think the car will do very well at the strip & on the street. I am also thinking about getting the BMR drag bags to help with the hook up.
thanks agan guys
matts60gto


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

matts60gto said:


> Good to know thanks. I know this is the wheel & tire thread but I thought I would let you all know what I'm getting set up for. I'm about to get the SLP 455HP bobcat kit. I am aloso getting skid plate, sub frame cunecters, alm. drive shaft, axles, & axle stubs from BMR. I think the car will do very well at the strip & on the street. I am also thinking about getting the BMR drag bags to help with the hook up.
> thanks agan guys
> matts60gto




I am not so sure about that Bob Cat kit. I am not familure with the 455 but I know several people with the 421. The only positive thing that they had to say about it was, YOU GET A PACKAGE OF COMPONENTS THAT DO WORK TOGETHER ] the power gained was fair but they could have gained more with different parts for a lower cost. Remember, the Bob Cat Kit are Engine [ crank ] HP and not RWHP


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

matts60gto said:


> I think I will go with a 15" wheel does any one know if it will hit the calliper?


all you have to do is cut half the head of a bolt on the rear calliper and they will fit fine. some people have to bend the brake line if it hits the rim also. and in the front as long as you stay 4" wide or less thay should clear


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the front wheel input that may come in handy aswell for some skinnys up front but I'm not to sure if I will do that. I do want to keep a street sleeper look going.
thanks


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

You don't need the axles and stubs til your 60' is down around 1.6, Some of you guys have a way to go, Spend the money on a good stall converter instead.


----------

